# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Starting Nebido

## BigIce

My Doc. just put me on Nebido, TestoGel sucked. I´ll start tomorrow.

I got an open prescription for 4 doses and will be doing the injections myself at home @ 10-12 weeks depending

My question is, how long will the test levels take to reach level plane or there abouts.
My doctor said one week  :Icon Rolleyes: 

I have some test enth. from a previous cycle, should I use some of that with my first Nebido inj.

If Test Undeca has a half life of 3 months and an active life of 6 months the levels should be low during the first 3 months right?

I don´t want to over-do-it at first, I want to feel how this stuff affects me but I sure as hell don´t want to be low on T

----------


## kelkel

One of the mod's here is on it. Maybe Marcus? Hopefully he jumps in....Keep us posted.

----------


## BigBadWolf

Does anyone have any idea if and when it will be approved in the US?

----------


## bass

> My Doc. just put me on Nebido, TestoGel sucked. I´ll start tomorrow.
> 
> I got an open prescription for 4 doses and will be doing the injections myself at home @ 10-12 weeks depending
> 
> My question is, how long will the test levels take to reach level plane or there abouts.
> My doctor said one week 
> 
> I have some test enth. from a previous cycle, should I use some of that with my first Nebido inj.
> 
> ...


if i were you i'll stick with nebido and leave the extra test you have for blasting later on. but first see how the nebido will work for you!

----------


## BigBadWolf

> Does anyone have any idea if and when it will be approved in the US?


???? Anyone

----------


## BigIce

I remember a few years back there was a webpage where we could put in our dose of diff. gear and it would plot out likely blood levels of each one over a given time.

Can´t seem to find it now, you guys know of such a "calculator" today ?

----------


## BigIce

I am going to do my second shot after 6 weeks, that is what the manufacturer recommends. My endo said to do the second shot after the full 12 weeks.

I´ll call him tomorrow to confirm.

----------


## ecdysone

> I am going to do my second shot after 6 weeks, that is what the manufacturer recommends. My endo said to do the second shot after the full 12 weeks.


You are doing the right thing - like all test injections, it needs to be front-loaded, so a second dose at 1/2 of the half-life (something around 5-6 weeks) would be good. Honestly, even better would be half doses at 5-6 weeks after the first injection to smooth out the peaks and reduce the very large volume needed.

----------


## BigIce

Damn, now I want to frontload with some sust.

It takes 6 months to get steady blood levels, even with the shorter interval in the beginning.

----------


## ecdysone

Well the normal rule of front-loading is to double the dose which will allow you to reach steady state by just the first half-life, otherwise it typically takes 3-5 half-lives. The only problem with doing that with test-undeca is that your ass would be mostly oil!

If or when the stuff becomes legal here in the US, I plan on doing half doses every 5 weeks, but at the start doing the regular dose divided into two injections given a couple weeks apart.

----------


## lovbyts

> I remember a few years back there was a webpage where we could put in our dose of diff. gear and it would plot out likely blood levels of each one over a given time.
> 
> Can´t seem to find it now, you guys know of such a "calculator" today ?


www roidcalc com

----------


## BigIce

Thank you Lovbyts.

Edit: That is not the one I was looking for but I had a better look at it and found the button "View Diagram"

Works great for my now


Again thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Nofinshline

Here's my short experience with Nebido, some background first... I was on test E at 45 mg E3.5D and 250iu hcg 2 x week, that kept my T level at 900-1000 range 300-1000....
So, on 
August 8 I started with 4ml nebido and my plan was to to do 2 ML E4Weeks with labs the day before the shot..
Sept 7, 2 ml nebido T level before the shot was 740
Oct 7, 2 ml nebido T level before was 600, I thought by then I'd be at 800 but anyway I decided to do another 2 ml shot to see what happened.. and
Nov 4, T level was 500! so i just did a full 4 ml shot... and check T in 4 weeks to see where I'm at... maybe I needed to frontload with 2 4ml shots 4 weeks apart....

everybody is different I guess... I'll update in 4 weeks. Good luck

----------


## BigIce

Well I just had my first shot, feels like I am walking around with a surgically implanted soft ball, no big deal though.

I am thinking about adding 125 mg. of Enth. once a week the first 5 weeks and have my second 4 ml. Nebido dose after 6 weeks. And 10 weeks apart after that if I feel fine about it.

I will not have any BW done until just before my 4th. shot, thats all I can get around here :/

----------


## ecdysone

> everybody is different I guess... I'll update in 4 weeks. Good luck


Well now you have me wondering what's happening. It's almost like you are absorbing the smaller volume of test-undeca more quickly than if were in the full 4 ml. I suppose the only way to know would be to get some labs at 1-2 weeks at see what your peak levels are.
The whole of idea of front loading would be to simply help smooth out the peak to valley levels, but it appears in your case that something else is occurring since your levels are falling.
For certain, please let us know your Dec. values.

----------


## Nofinshline

> Well now you have me wondering what's happening. It's almost like you are absorbing the smaller volume of test-undeca more quickly than if were in the full 4 ml. I suppose the only way to know would be to get some labs at 1-2 weeks at see what your peak levels are.
> The whole of idea of front loading would be to simply help smooth out the peak to valley levels, but it appears in your case that something else is occurring since your levels are falling.
> For certain, please let us know your Dec. values.


Yeah good idea, I'll do some labs 2 weeks after last shot... will post results.

----------


## ecdysone

I found a paper [J. Andrology De***ber 1998] that reported almost exactly what you found. A small group of subjects were initially given a 1000 mg or 500 mg dose and then reversed and given a 500 mg or 1000 mg dose after a "washout" period. 
For the group that was initially given the 1000 mg dose the levels spiked at more than 1600 ng/dL and stayed above 600 for more than a month, BUT after a "washout" period of 3 months, a 500 mg dose given to them spiked at only 800 and was a low as 450 a month later. For the opposite group initially given the 500 mg dose and then the 1000 mg dose, the results were normal (twice as high).
The authors speculated that the 1000 mg dose somehow increased the testosterone clearance rate, so lesser doses did not produce the expected levels.
They favored a dosing using 500 mg initially with successive doses of 500 mg.
Essentially this means you can't front-load with higher doses of test-undeca because it will reduce the effect of smaller doses given later. The only front-loading that will probably work is the one you mentioned (1000 mg at 6 weeks).
However, they speculated that 500 mg doses will eventually reach the "true" steady state values that you would have eventually seen with 1000 mg doses given 12 weeks apart.
So, if their theory is correct, by your next dose or two, the levels should have stabilized.

----------


## sade80

My doc is putting me on this, I'll let you know how it goes. There are a couple of guys on a UK BB forum who shoot extra test on top of the nebido because it isn't enough on it's own to get their levels in range but for others it keeps them in range for 10 - 12 weeks. I hope this works out for me.

----------


## Times Roman

one of the vets here says he pins nebido 4x a year for his trt

(but i'm thinking "how many ML is that???)

----------


## sade80

> one of the vets here says he pins nebido 4x a year for his trt
> 
> (but i'm thinking "how many ML is that???)


4ml in one shot is supposed to last 12 weeks!

----------


## BigIce

My doc actually said that 10 weeks between shots might be better.

Some, specially older men use it at 12-14 weeks

----------


## BigIce

Im not sure if its the added test but I am feeling ALIVE, DAMN  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nofinshline

> Here's my short experience with Nebido, some background first... I was on test E at 45 mg E3.5D and 250iu hcg 2 x week, that kept my T level at 900-1000 range 300-1000....
> So, on 
> August 8 I started with 4ml nebido and my plan was to to do 2 ML E4Weeks with labs the day before the shot..
> Sept 7, 2 ml nebido T level before the shot was 740
> Oct 7, 2 ml nebido T level before was 600, I thought by then I'd be at 800 but anyway I decided to do another 2 ml shot to see what happened.. and
> Nov 4, T level was 500! so i just did a full 4 ml shot... and check T in 4 weeks to see where I'm at... maybe I needed to frontload with 2 4ml shots 4 weeks apart....
> 
> everybody is different I guess... I'll update in 4 weeks. Good luck


Here's my labs on Dic 2, 4 weeks after las t 4ml nebido shot..
T-768
So, now I'll be doing 2ml E3W... I'm shooting for a 700-900 stable level.. I'll do some labs in 6 -12 weeks to see where I'm at depending how I'm feeling.

Cheers mates!!

----------


## Brohim

> Im not sure if its the added test but I am feeling ALIVE, DAMN


What week are you on and are you doing 10 weeks between 4ml's?

----------


## BigIce

It´s been 23 days since my first shot of 4ml. I will have my second 4 ml. shot at day 42 (week 6) and then I´ll just go by the way Im feeling.

*I am feeling way better now then I ever did on gel*, and from what I have read from Marcus and others using Nebido it is only gonna get better.

My libido is way up, my mood is far better and *everything just feels great*.

I started feeling so much better that I even started going to the gym again, had not gone for 5 months.

I am however suffering from a bad case of the flu now, so is my girlfriend.

----------


## marcus300

> Here's my short experience with Nebido, some background first... I was on test E at 45 mg E3.5D and 250iu hcg 2 x week, that kept my T level at 900-1000 range 300-1000....
> So, on 
> August 8 I started with 4ml nebido and my plan was to to do 2 ML E4Weeks with labs the day before the shot..
> Sept 7, 2 ml nebido T level before the shot was 740
> Oct 7, 2 ml nebido T level before was 600, I thought by then I'd be at 800 but anyway I decided to do another 2 ml shot to see what happened.. and
> Nov 4, T level was 500! so i just did a full 4 ml shot... and check T in 4 weeks to see where I'm at... maybe I needed to frontload with 2 4ml shots 4 weeks apart....
> 
> everybody is different I guess... I'll update in 4 weeks. Good luck


You should stick with the frontload and injection protocol for nebido thats the whole point. You need to inject the full 4ml and not do your own thing otherwise you will get different results.

Nebido is by far the best HRT ive ever had, I cant express enough how Superior this product is.

----------


## Nofinshline

> You should stick with the frontload and injection protocol for nebido thats the whole point. You need to inject the full 4ml and not do your own thing otherwise you will get different results.
> 
> Nebido is by far the best HRT ive ever had, I cant express enough how Superior this product is.


Thanks for the advice Marcus!

----------


## Brohim

do you like the Nebidio better than test e you were on

----------


## BigIce

> Nebido is by far the best HRT ive ever had, I cant express enough how Superior this product is.


I am guessing he does ;-)

----------


## Nofinshline

> do you like the Nebidio better than test e you were on


So far i do, less water retention and lower levels of E2 so no need for AI yet.. with test E I had to use a little AI... maybe due to the fact that I was around 900-1000 level most of the time... my reason to switch to nebido is to avoid 2x week injections, I travel frequently.

----------


## Brohim

makes sense. If you can inject one every 3 month's likes Marcus that would be quite the convenience w/out an AI. How does HCG work on Nebidio?

----------


## Nofinshline

> makes sense. If you can inject one every 3 month's likes Marcus that would be quite the convenience w/out an AI. How does HCG work on Nebidio?


I guess it's the same as with any T ... 2-3 x 250 iu EW should do.. I'll wait to get leveled on Nebido to include HCG .

----------


## BigIce

> I'll wait to get leveled on Nebido to include HCG.


That is what I am planing on doing as well, but only if the added HCG makes me feel as good or better with out added side affects

----------


## Brohim

Sounds like this is the future. No AI needed and less frequent shot's!

----------


## marcus300

> Sounds like this is the future. No AI needed and less frequent shot's!


It's what I've said all along. Amazing therapy and I can honestly say I've never felt better. no AI, test in mid range and 4 injection per year.

----------


## BigIce

Marcus how did you feel during the start of Nebido treatment?

The thing is that I am at the end of week 4 on my first shot, and I am feeling "less awesome". I am just out of a bad flu that might me contributing.

I was not on shots prior to my Nebido treatment and according to the maker of Nebido one should have its last shot of test E or C at the same time as the first Nebido shot.

I am thinking that I might go for my second shot a week sooner

----------


## marcus300

> Marcus how did you feel during the start of Nebido treatment?
> 
> The thing is that I am at the end of week 4 on my first shot, and I am feeling "less awesome". I am just out of a bad flu that might me contributing.
> 
> I was not on shots prior to my Nebido treatment and according to the maker of Nebido one should have its last shot of test E or C at the same time as the first Nebido shot.
> 
> I am thinking that I might go for my second shot a week sooner


Anyone coming out of flu isnt going to feel good so I doubt this is anything to do with Nebido but rather the flu stae your in and recovering from.

You can always take the second shot 2 wks early if you feel your low on test but once Nebido kicks and gets hold and your running at full blood levels then I am sure you will feel a huge difference with this therapy.

All you can do is monitor yourself and see how you go.

----------


## BigIce

I just came form the gym, I feel great  :Big Grin: 

Just needed to get out and about

Still have a slight cough and a runny nose.

So it is most likely just the flu.

Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## marcus300

^^ glad to hear it  :Smilie:

----------


## Flier

Do you take HCG with Nebido, or just let your balls shrink?
My balls shrunk after about 2 months.
(I only pinned Nebido for about 7 months, then stopped)
I will do the Nebido TRT in the future, but for right now I want kids.

----------


## BigIce

I won´t be having any more kids so I don´t take HCG right now.

I just started Nebido and will most likely add HCG for the cosmetic affect and the added well being it is supposed to give.

----------


## FONZY007

Nebido isn't approved in the U.S.A. ?

----------


## BigIce

No not yet.

I live way up in the North Atlantic and it has been used here for some time

----------


## FONZY007

> No not yet.
> 
> I live way up in the North Atlantic and it has been used here for some time


It's seems it has failed for FDA approval in the US hmm wondering why?

----------


## BigBadWolf

> It's seems it has failed for FDA approval in the US hmm wondering why?


A few of the shots were improperly administered and caused coughing in a few of the people in clinical trails

----------


## BigIce

> A few of the shots were improperly administered and caused coughing in a few of the people in clinical trails


That should fail the nurses not the drug!

I am at the end of week 4 of my first injection and no way up to the levels I can expect to be at when it is up and running and it has impacted my life in a way I thought not possible.

This treatment is so far IMO awesome and I am looking forward to a life worth living, alive and well

----------


## Flier

> That should fail the nurses not the drug!
> 
> I am at the end of week 4 of my first injection and no way up to the levels I can expect to be at when it is up and running and it has impacted my life in a way I thought not possible.
> 
> This treatment is so far IMO awesome and I am looking forward to a life worth living, alive and well


Haha...cool.
I already look forward to joining you in a few years....maybe only a couple  :Smilie:

----------


## FONZY007

> A few of the shots were improperly administered and caused coughing in a few of the people in clinical trails


That sucks  :Frown:  are they going to try again?

----------


## BigIce

Well I just had my second Nebido injection today. No problems and I am not even sore now after a few hours.

Its only been 6 weeks but I see more difference in front of the mirror now then I did after a year struggling with low test.

----------


## dec11

i hope i come away with a script for this stuff in Jan  :Smilie:

----------


## dingobite

Found this article this morning about long term testing useing nebido. 

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/755673

----------


## BigIce

> Found this article this morning about long term testing useing nebido. 
> 
> http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/755673


I can not see it, I don´t have an account there  :Frown:

----------


## BigIce

Well it has been a few days since my second injection and I am over the moon. I am at home listening to music and I feel so good. I feel that Nebido has brought me back my life.
I look at myself in the mirror and I can not believe how much I have changed in just a few weeks. I only just fit clothes that where to big a few weeks ago. My neck is thicker and my shoulders are fuller. My face is more masculine.
I can not stress just how massive of an impact this has had on my life.
I have no estrogen related side affects, no acne yet nor bloat. Only massive amounts of well being and happiness. I feel stronger and fuller around the clock. My libido is sky high and I am smiling like never before.

Merry xmas everyone.

----------


## BigIce

A report, have had slight acne the past few days but it is clearing up. Libido is through the roof but have not had the drive and hunger for life like I did after my first dose. I have not been hitting the gym as much being xmas and all.

My weight is up like before, I guess its all water now because my diet has been off. Must get back to the gym and get diet in check.

Thank you all for your help and inputs through the year that is about to pass and happy new year  :Big Grin:

----------

